# Oil for Finnish climate



## sirmclouis (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi! 

I am going to move my VW golf 4 from Spain to Finland, and I need advice for choose a oil for my engine. It is a 1.6 fuel 105 hp (77kw) type BCB. I am going change the timing belt and in the process I will change the oil. 

I really do not know what could be the specifications for that kind of cold climates. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

sirmclouis said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am going to move my VW golf 4 from Spain to Finland, and I need advice for choose a oil for my engine. It is a 1.6 fuel 105 hp (77kw) type BCB. I am going change the timing belt and in the process I will change the oil.
> 
> ...


No idea what is specified for the engine in your car, but I imagine any synthetic 0w-30 would do fine.


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

Opel has a few GM LL-A-025 oils worth looking at. 

Opie Oils is a vast resource, here is the specific GM oil link...

http://www.opieoils.co.uk/c-714-ll-a-025.aspx

If I had to choose, Fuchs Titan










Really, any ACEA A5 oil would be the ticket for a cold climate...

http://www.opieoils.co.uk/c-803-acea-a5b5.aspx

0w-30


----------

